# Antiobiotics and sperm quality



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

I am currently down regging and my husband has been prescribed antiobiotics (amoxicillin) for a persistent cold - does anybody know whether this would affect the quality of his sperm.

Thanks
T


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi T,

No evidence that amoxicillin will affect sperm quality and as sperm production cycle starts 3 months before it's needed (so to speak  ) then a short course a few weeks prior to EC shouldn't make any difference.

All the best for your cycle  
Maz x


----------

